# Could Rescue Goat Be Pregnant



## Goataddict (Jun 8, 2020)

I am sure you all know Duchess, my rescue goat. When we got her, her previous owners hinted that she might be pregnant and now her right side has started to swell and her appetite has gone up.

A blood test can't be done due to the fact that the vet who could possibly do that is in Jos and is at least 3 states apart.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Its hard to say actually. Some help here from the experienced goatiers?


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

How long have you had her? I love her name!


----------



## Goataddict (Jun 8, 2020)

Boers4ever said:


> How long have you had her? I love her name!


Thank you. I have had her for less than a month now. It will be a month on 23rd July


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hard to judge by her belly alone.

How old is she?
Pics of her front teeth will help.


----------



## Goataddict (Jun 8, 2020)

toth boer goats said:


> Hard to judge by her belly alone.
> 
> How old is she?
> Pics of her front teeth will help.


She is 8 months old.

It is dark now, so later.

Thanks


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If you know her age, no need for a picture of her teeth. 

If she is eating more, her belly will get bigger, it doesn't always mean she is preggo.

A preg test would be the answer. 

I don't know if you have Lute there?
It is a drug used to abort an unwanted pregnancy of a goat too young.

I have to ask, is she of good size, do you want her to carry the kids to full term?

If she is too small, she may have birthing issues. And if she was bred to a larger breed buck, she may be in trouble. 

I don't see an udder forming.
Can you feel a pouch of milk starting at all?


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

There was a member who could tell by a picture if the doe had ever been penetrated. I don't remember who that was. Was it @Goats Rock or @goathiker ?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Her back end looks like a possibility but not positive. Time will tell.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yeah she has been penetrated.
And yeah, she is 80% certain that she's pregnant. 
If you are cramming soy based feed down her though, it can make her look pregnant.


----------



## Goataddict (Jun 8, 2020)

goathiker said:


> Yeah she has been penetrated.
> And yeah, she is 80% certain that she's pregnant.
> If you are cramming soy based feed down her though, it can make her look pregnant.


Thanks.
No I don't feed her soy based feed.


----------



## Goataddict (Jun 8, 2020)

ksalvagno said:


> Her back end looks like a possibility but not positive. Time will tell.


Ok thanks.


----------



## Goataddict (Jun 8, 2020)

toth boer goats said:


> If you know her age, no need for a picture of her teeth.
> 
> If she is eating more, her belly will get bigger, it doesn't always mean she is preggo.
> 
> ...


Ok.

No we don't have Lute over here and I don't think we have any birth inducing medication.


----------



## Goataddict (Jun 8, 2020)

She is of moderate size. I guess she will carry full term, I will talk with my vet about all the possibilities.

I can it's small but I can. Thanks again for the advice.


----------



## Goataddict (Jun 8, 2020)

Quick question what can I give her to have a smooth and safe delivery.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Do you have access to selenium? From what I learned it is important for kidding that the doe is not selenium deficient.
Also, look up kidding kits on this forum and get all the supplies you can get.
Find out if your vet will do emergency visits, in case something goes wrong during kidding. It will help ease your mind.


----------



## Goataddict (Jun 8, 2020)

No, but I will keep checking.

Thanks a lot.

I will.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Goataddict said:


> No, but I will keep checking.
> 
> Thanks a lot.
> 
> I will.


I wondered if @Tanya has found a goat supply company that you can order from. At least it would be from the same continent.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Goataddict said:


> No, but I will keep checking.
> 
> Thanks a lot.
> 
> I will.


Allot of our lose minerals contain high doses of selenium in them
Also our sweetfeed has a good mix in. I can find out today if we have a supplier who can export outside of South Africa.


----------



## Goataddict (Jun 8, 2020)

Tanya said:


> Allot of our lose minerals contain high doses of selenium in them
> Also our sweetfeed has a good mix in. I can find out today if we have a supplier who can export outside of South Africa.


Thanks a lot @Tanya


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

How is Duchess doing?
Do you have a guess how far along she is?


----------



## Goataddict (Jun 8, 2020)

Thanks for asking.
She is fine.

My guess is 1 month pregnant or more, not really sure.


----------



## Goataddict (Jun 8, 2020)

Hi again I can't find selenium over here so I was wondering if this composition is ok for her and also date for pregnancy.

*Composition (per gram)*

Colistin (sulfate): 225000 IU
Oxytetracycline HCl: 5000 mg
Erythromycin thiocyanate: 35 mg
Streptomycin sulfate: 35 mg
Vitamin A: 3000 IU
Vitamin D3: 1500 IU
Vitamin E: 2 mg
Vitamin k3: 2 mg
Vitamin B1: 2 mg
Vitamin B2: 4 mg
Nicotinic acid 20mg
D. CA. Panthothenate: 10 mg
Vitamin B6: 2 mg
Vitamin B12: 10 mcg
Vitamin C: 20 mg
Inositol: 1 mg

Thanks


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

It is too bad you can’t get loose minerals and mineral supplements. The above is not a the same thing.
The only other thing I can think of is, try to find out where in your area selenium levels are high (in the soil) and harvest some plants from there, for her to eat. And maybe your own area isn’t even as deficient as North American soils.
As for the date of her pregnancy (I assume you meant kidding date?), can you post pictures of her udder, hind end and view from above?


----------



## Goataddict (Jun 8, 2020)

I know.

Ok thanks.

Sorry I mean if it is safe.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Goataddict said:


> I know.
> 
> Ok thanks.
> 
> Sorry I mean if it is safe.


I wouldn't know if those ingredients are safe for preggos.
Maybe someone else could chime in?
@Moers kiko boars @GoofyGoat @Sfgwife @Goats Rock @goathiker @Jessica84


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Goataddict said:


> Hi again I can't find selenium over here so I was wondering if this composition is ok for her and also date for pregnancy.
> 
> *Composition (per gram)*
> 
> ...


Can you get loose cattle mineral there? Or sheep mineral?

And i would not use this on any of my animals really. The first four ingredients are antibiotic.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Is there a problem that she needs antibiotics? There are 3 antibiotics in that list. Unless you have a problem requiring antibiotics, I wouldn't give that.

Look into herbs to feed her that would be higher in selenium. Black Oil Sunflower Seeds have selenium in them.


----------



## Goataddict (Jun 8, 2020)

Sfgwife said:


> Can you get loose cattle mineral there? Or sheep mineral?
> 
> And i would not use this on any of my animals really. The first four ingredients are antibiotic.


Sadly no.

Thanks.


----------



## Goataddict (Jun 8, 2020)

ksalvagno said:


> Is there a problem that she needs antibiotics? There are 3 antibiotics in that list. Unless you have a problem requiring antibiotics, I wouldn't give that.
> 
> Look into herbs to feed her that would be higher in selenium. Black Oil Sunflower Seeds have selenium in them.


No she doesn't have a problem that requires antibiotics.

Thanks I will look into it.


----------



## Goataddict (Jun 8, 2020)

Thank you all for answering my questions I really it.


----------



## Goataddict (Jun 8, 2020)

After searching I found Vitamin E and Selenium Oral.

The thing is that it is only for chickens.

I was wondering if it was safe for her.

*Vitamin E + Selenium (Oral) - 1 Litre*


----------



## Goataddict (Jun 8, 2020)

If it is safe?

At what time should I start administratering it and what is the dosage and how should I do it.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Unfortunately I can't read the label. I would suspect it is ok to give. You would probably have to play around with dosage. Can you get a better picture of the label?


----------



## Goataddict (Jun 8, 2020)

ksalvagno said:


> Unfortunately I can't read the label. I would suspect it is ok to give. You would probably have to play around with dosage. Can you get a better picture of the label?


Ok, Thanks.

Sure I will try and get a better shot but not sure.


----------



## Goataddict (Jun 8, 2020)

This product which contains well emulsified Vitamin E with the combination of Selenium is an essential requirement for an excellent physiological growth, reproduction, and maintenance of homeostasis in poultry, especially laying birds.


----------



## Goataddict (Jun 8, 2020)

I can't get a clearer shot, sorry. The above is the description 

Again sorry.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It really doesn't sound bad. Just a matter of figuring out dose. If you could look at amount of selenium and E in the gel and compare the amounts with that one.


----------



## Goataddict (Jun 8, 2020)

ksalvagno said:


> It really doesn't sound bad. Just a matter of figuring out dose. If you could look at amount of selenium and E in the gel and compare the amounts with that one.


Ok I will. Thanks again


----------

